# Edp new funciona service



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*FUNCIONA* is a new service from EDP, which guarantees the safety of your home and will provide technical assistance whenever needed. Sign up until December 31, 2013 and enjoy 50% discount in the first year of membership. WORKS OUT AT €3,95 FOR THE FIRST 12 MONTHS 


https://energia.edp.pt/particulareshome/particulares/servicos/funciona.aspx


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do check the small print though the real effective cover is a bit more. 

EDP are also in the Energy Certificate Market now https://energia.edp.pt/particulareshome/particulares/servicos/certificacao-energetica.aspx prices seem competitive and I hope anyone selling their house through a *Registered Portuguese Estate Agent * from the *1st of December 2013 has been informed by agents and knows they must have* a *Energy Certificate*, ruins are now *excluded* as requiring Energy Certificate, owner & agent fined for non-compliance

Law updated Aug 2013 to bring Portugal inline with rest of EU previously it was only necessary to have the Energy Certificate for the Escritura


----------

